# made an oil can



## werowance (May 23, 2017)

well just finished my oil can,  got the plans from hobby machinist.

took a couple months to source the metal cheap enough and get It machined.  I really like it,  has much more pressure than the eagle 66 can I have with less trigger force to make that pressure.  fits the ball oilers on my lathe great.   also is more stable and doesn't tip over so easily like the 66 does.  matter of fact I ended up knocking over the 66 twice just trying to take some pictures.  

I learned that brass is extremely expensive
grinding a tool to cut an internal oring groove isn't as easy as I figured
aluminum gums up taps really bad
and soft soldering brass is really fun.

now I just wish I could find some plans for a bottle jack.  I think it would be neat to make a 1/4 scale bottle jack.


----------



## Wizard69 (May 23, 2017)

Nice.    Do you have a link?


I know brass and bronze are very expensive and thus wonder if maybe Stainless steel might be a better solution.   Of course you can't soft solder Stainless (if I remember correctly).


----------



## MrCat63 (May 23, 2017)

Very nice oiler you made. I was thinking about tackling one of those myself, hopefully it will turn out as good as yours.


----------



## werowance (May 24, 2017)

here is the link to where I found the prints
some folks have made them from SS and Aluminum

I just don't know how they soldered the ss, they used lock tight for the aluminum versions

http://www.****************.com/threads/pump-oil-can-prints.33616/

edit - guess I cant post links or don't know how.  but replace the *** with **************** and it will get you there


----------



## werowance (May 24, 2017)

well even after I edited it I got astericks again.

the word to replace is ****************

and just incase   I'm going to spell out the - with hobbydashmachinist

thanks much


----------



## werowance (May 24, 2017)

I guess why not just post the pdf I downloaded from that site.  I take no credit on these drawings and must give the other site hobbydashmachinist credit for it. 
just don't want to look like I'm taking credit or anything.
but here they are.  didn't find any mistakes or anything but I did make some slight modifications to my can from the drawings,  I used 7/16 hex to make the jam nuts and such for the oil spout and pump 

View attachment Oil Can Rev 3-14-2015.pdf


----------



## kwoodhands (May 25, 2017)

I wanted another oil can but decided brass was a waste of money. I made the body from 2" PVC schedule 40 pipe. I had a 2-1/2" diameter piece of Acetal I used for the base and a smaller diameter for the top. The internal parts were aluminum and brass. The tubes were copper. After turning the Acetal I joined the tube, top and base with PVC cement. Not as pretty but works well.
mike


----------



## werowance (May 30, 2017)

pvc,  what a great idea.  and if you drop it,  oh well there is plenty of it and easy to cut and glue together.

could be painted as well.

what about stainless steel?  can it be soft soldered?  or silver brazed only?  (or welded)  I do have a mig, but figure it would look like bubble gum around the base.

aluminum?  I cant weld aluminum (lack the skills not the equip) but is there any type of brazing or anything for that?  

I saw where one was made from aluminum, but he used lock tite to hold it together.


----------



## TonyM (May 31, 2017)

If the pick up pipe (14) is bent over so it reaches the opposite side then it will pump to a lower level in the horizontal position. I replaced the one on my bought oiler to do the same as I was fed up with it pumping air when oiling cross slides and other oilers where the pump has to be tipped right over


----------

